# Ms Purdy and Others



## ierowe (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey Bobby Would it be possible to see pics of your tegus with their names attached? I dont know about others here but I think that would be sweet to know. Kind of like face with name but for tegus. I would personally like to see Ms. Purdy. 
Thanks


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 5, 2009)

Well it would be hard to do with all of them, but here is Ms Purdy, a couple of the shots were when she was young.


----------



## hndrsnbrn (Jun 5, 2009)

Great pics. I ordered an extreme from you and was just wondering if you had an update on when they would hatch. I am getting the tank setup and just want everything done in time.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 5, 2009)

Email me your name and request and I can give you a date.


----------



## hndrsnbrn (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks, I just sent you an email. Can't wait for it to arrive!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 5, 2009)

I answered, it is hard to keep up with user names and orders, I can look it up easy with a real name, lol.


----------



## ierowe (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank you Bobby. You sure name her right...My God she is beauty! I through the need for others out there so I would not look selfish lol I got what I really wanted I now have pics of roy and Ms Purdy. 
I cant wait till My tegu arrives. Should hatch at end of June and I get 3 weeks later right. Sorry I havent got it ALL figured out. Thanks again for all the extras you do.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 6, 2009)

No problem, glad to help. The Roy x Ms Purdy clutch was laid on 4/28 and they are due to hatch around 6/25.


----------



## ashesc212 (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, it's amazing that Ms. Purdy lets you hold her like that without fighting or squirming.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 6, 2009)

Whos gonna make a better white head pair? Roy and Mrs. Purdy or Seth and ????. Im trying to decide which baby i woud request. Bobby who are you pairing with seth? Are there any of pairs of white heads i should know about to help my decision?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 6, 2009)

You will getting one from Roy and Ms Purdy, Seth is not a white head.


----------



## The captain (Jun 6, 2009)

Ms purdy is very nice!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 6, 2009)

Here is Seth and Roy:


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 6, 2009)

So assuming roy and Ms purdy are your only white head pairs im decided. Thanks.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 6, 2009)

No, you were much later than others placing a deposit on a tegu, and that is the pair you will get one from. I have had people placing deposits since August of last year, they get first clutches.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 6, 2009)

Wait seth HAS a white head doesnt he? Who do you think is more of a looker and produces better looking babies? Seth looks he has close to as much white as roy. Is it just me?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 6, 2009)

It is just you, Seth is not a white head.

Seth:


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 6, 2009)

Here are some white heads:


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 7, 2009)

ah it was the camera angle the in previous pictures that made it look like it was just dirt on his head, sorry.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 7, 2009)

Whos the dark white head? is that Ms Purdy? Whos larger seth or roy. Are white heads generaly larger?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 7, 2009)

The dark one in these pics is a female I call Daytona, whiter tegus are just a shade in color it has nothing to do with size. Seth is a little larger than Roy.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 7, 2009)

Alright thanks


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 9, 2009)

Could I see some of the "ultimate" whitehead pair's ( Roy and Purdy) offspring?Not just hatchlings but offspring of all ages. If anyone knows that they have a Roy x Ms Purdy tegu I'd love to see them. I'm just trying to get an idea of how my baby is going to turn out so any pics are appreciated!


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 10, 2009)

Just saw this on youtube. He has a strong resemblence with Bobby's Roy. Are they the same? I guess i found this pretty interestingLOL.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSErw-ZdWNI" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSErw-ZdWNI</a><!-- m -->

Hope it works.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 10, 2009)

VenomVipe said:


> Could I see some of the "ultimate" whitehead pair's ( Roy and Purdy) offspring?Not just hatchlings but offspring of all ages. If anyone knows that they have a Roy x Ms Purdy tegu I'd love to see them. I'm just trying to get an idea of how my baby is going to turn out so any pics are appreciated!



This is Ms Purdy's first clutch, so you will be getting one of the first Robert. And yes, one and the same.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 10, 2009)

Did you get Roy from this person? That makes me feel special that i get the first from Ms Purdy but do have of roy's babies then? Oh and Robert? Is that my nameLOL. Its Jordan. Thanks.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 10, 2009)

Roy did belong to Tristan, but he has been in my care for the last few years. I have bred Roy before, he has some babies on my website, but here are some of his babies:


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 10, 2009)

I sure hope i get something like in those pictures


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 10, 2009)

VenomVipe said:


> I sure hope i get something like in those pictures



I have no doubt.


----------



## ierowe (Jun 10, 2009)

This is so cool. Every day is more exciting than the day before. New pics and info about the tegu I am getting is awesome. Those offspring of Roy look really nice. Thanks again Bobby for the time you are taking to give us this info.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 13, 2009)

Could I see some pictures of sky? I know you said you have may knew but if you could just snap a few just so i get the idea of her color. I she that faded one that your holding and on the couch. Most of the pictures of purdy you posted are of when she was young right? Could I just see a few recent ones because the most recent one made it look like she was in shead. Sorry for all of the queastions and thanks alot for your time you have taken to help me out.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 13, 2009)

Here is Sky, they are older pics and she is in shed, but it will give you an idea:


----------



## Bentley83 (Jun 13, 2009)

Can I see some pictures of Dark Lady & Frost Bobby?

Chris


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 13, 2009)

I know you know what they look like Chris, but here ya go:


----------



## Bentley83 (Jun 13, 2009)

so cool I would have to say those are some nice looking tegus Bobby. Cant wait to get my new girl from you the ugly tegu lol haha anyways thanks for the pictures I remembered what frost looked like but for got what dark lady looked like i thought she had more black in her. 

Chris


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 13, 2009)

That isnt frost is it? Looks like Roy. Who did frost breed with?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 13, 2009)

Wrong, Frost is not Roy, and I no longer have Frost. Purdy is out of Frost, and here is a picture when Frost was younger:


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 13, 2009)

oh i see the difference. That's funny because i always thought Purdy was like offspring of roy that you were breeding back to him to produce very high white normals. After seeing Sky and knowing she is in shed, I believe that Roy and Purdy will produce the highest white normals of the year. Thats what I think and there's only one way to find out.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 13, 2009)

If i may ask, what happened to Frost. I swear He and Roy had the same "face" pattern on the back of their necks with the eye brows eye and mouth. Next time your standing behind Roy look for the face in the back of the neck. I know they both it because i was able to find diferrences in their patterns but they both had that Face. Roy probably had a load of worry off of him after Frost was gone because so far frost is the only normal male that ive seen that even can compare to roy terms of color( or even size i think).


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 15, 2009)

Bump


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 15, 2009)

Frost drowned in his burrow two seasons ago, I lost five adults due to large amounts of rain and the water table rising. I no longer let me tegus hibernate under ground. I build mounds for them to hibernate in.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 15, 2009)

Thats horrible. How do you create this "mound' so i may do the same for mine when he needs one?


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 15, 2009)

oh I just saw in one of the vids that it is a piece of wood that you piled dirt on top of. How big does the burrow need to be for a few adults? I know it will be a while until my soon to be born tegu( approx. 10 more days, im stoked ) will need a burrow but im just curious. Thanks.


----------



## ierowe (Jun 16, 2009)

9 days and then three weeks til we can get though. I am even more excited now since I saw the pics of Roys offspring. Those are some bad looking tegus. I just need some tegu safe steroids to get my boy big real fast. LOL kidding Dooney is only getting all natural food and supplements. Lots though.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 16, 2009)

Ya,You gotta hate those three weeks. :rant HaHa Dooney, im naming mine Angus hopefully he sexes correctly so i dont have to change it. I hope he gives us the two nicest of the clutch :cheers since i think we are one of the only people on the forum that has a Roy x Purdy. I think Roy x Sky clutch wont produce as nice of babies but im sure theyll look great. Also Purdy is from Frost so it will be like having a bit of Frost in my hatchling.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 16, 2009)

Here ya go:


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 17, 2009)

Cool so all it is is PVC leading into a pile of hay and dirt and they make a "chamber". That good idea. But how do they survive the cold spikes of a Florida "winter". It must be well insulated. Thanks.


----------



## crox (Jun 17, 2009)

So if i reserved one now id get one of roy and Ms purdy's ?


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 19, 2009)

Im not sure if there any slots left, check with Bobby.


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 19, 2009)

VenomVipe said:


> Im not sure if there any slots left, check with Bobby.



i believe there are a few spots still left, i just reserved mine this week so there are likely to be a couple slots left.


----------



## crox (Jun 19, 2009)

I got my reserve in last night! Im very excited. I requested a female from Roy x Ms Purdy clutch. :roon 

Im so extremely excited! I've been watching the Roy youtube videos nonstop.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 19, 2009)

You and me both.


----------



## ierowe (Jun 19, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHA And i thought that i was the only tegu dork that could watch a 3 min movie over and over. I even put Roy as the wallpaper on my PSP.


----------



## crox (Jun 19, 2009)

I wish there was a Ms Purdy video, since im getting a female hopefully.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 19, 2009)

Dude ive watched at least 25 times. I have memorized his words. I am a little worried about myself LOL .


----------



## ierowe (Jun 19, 2009)

:crazy ?

i watched it on and off for like a year, then when I reserved mine from Bobby I like started watching all the Roy vids every other day or so......."my buddy Roy"


----------



## crox (Jun 19, 2009)

He told me he had 3 spots left so i guess after me there are only 2 left now.


----------



## Tarantu1aMan (Jun 20, 2009)

seth and roy are lookin good!and ms purdy!


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 20, 2009)

Do you think Purdy will produce that almost creamy like in picture one and four on page two with Roy's offspring. Did you by any chance keep up with which female he bred with to produce those babies.


----------



## ierowe (Jun 25, 2009)

> Ya,You gotta hate those three weeks. :rant HaHa Dooney, im naming mine Angus hopefully he sexes correctly so i dont have to change it. I hope he gives us the two nicest of the clutch :cheers since i think we are one of the only people on the forum that has a Roy x Purdy. I think Roy x Sky clutch wont produce as nice of babies but im sure theyll look great. Also Purdy is from Frost so it will be like having a bit of Frost in my hatchling.



I figure Dooney can go either way Venom. I wont complain either sex I get. Less than three weeks to go now eh? Babys were due today but guess we wait again.


----------



## crox (Jun 26, 2009)

Ive got a Roy x Purdy too!

3 weeks!...ish. i wonder if they hatched today.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 26, 2009)

They have not hatched yet, this is the 59th day, they hatch between 58 and 62 days.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a feeling for today or tomarrow but I am always checking to see if they have.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 20, 2009)

I was taking a quick look at Ms. Purdy to refresh my memory and I realized something I hadn't before. On her snout it seems that it is hurt or there is a scale missing. Does anyone know what is wrong with it or how this type of thing happens? There is a close up of it on the "Chacoan white giant name change" post. I feel sorry for her it looks like it hurts.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 20, 2009)

Female Tegu's can get a little "chewed up" by the male during breeding.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 21, 2009)

They bite them on the nose?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 21, 2009)

Normally the neck, but you never know.


----------

